# Black Drum at AI



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Rumor is that some Black Drum are
being caught at AI now.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Source of this info?*

Give it up! .....Hat


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Pretty early. They're just barely beginning to catch a handful of them off Cape Charles.

Did this report come from someone you trust?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't know the guy but his info has been
spot on so far this year. 

Seems like he has had multiple reports.
Second para of fish reports section.

http://www.coastal-fisherman.com/


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Is this what they look like?*

I'm so confused. ......Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

When was that fish caught?

You better not be playing me!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Snicker snicker,*

That was year before last. But we know how to get them!   .....Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I bet the guy from Coastal Fisherman
pissed off a few locals with his report.
I did not see any mention of those catches
in any of the local boards......
I wonder how many the regulars up 
there have caught?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You know I have always said that the time to go fishing at a spot is when no one is posting about it. Things seem to get quiet at Assateague when stuff is happening ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Pretty early. They're just barely beginning to catch a handful of them off Cape Charles.
> 
> Did this report come from someone you trust?


The run has been late in Cape Charles
again this year but they have been 
having an absolute slaughter of them
in the DE Bay...started about a week or
so ago. 20-30 fish catch reports have
been fairly common. The Barn has
all the charter reports from Cape May
and DE.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Do any of you eat black drum. I have never caught one nor ate one. All I hear is that their tails are full of worms (when they are big) Anyone have real experience with eating them?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ai*

Hey Clyde, you been out there recently??


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, personally too early, but figure anything is possible, so called my brother this morning, and he has been out on the Island since Wednesday afternoon, and no word, or rumors there about any black drum being caught, so figure it is unsubstatiated talk, with no concrete evidence thus far. Now, maybe abother month.

He did get a few shorties, doggies and skate, today the winds have really picked up on him, but will try for awhile, and stay if it starts to get better.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Do any of you eat black drum. I have never caught one nor ate one. All I hear is that their tails are full of worms (when they are big) Anyone have real experience with eating them?


I tried to eat one that I caught off of Cape Charles and it tasted something like carp which I'm not very fond of. They are a blast to catch though.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought they were pretty tasty white meat if you just cut around the worms...:--| I like 'em


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Only one I ever ate was only like 4#. Really tasty.Buddy got a 85#er and said it was excellent.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> That was year before last. But we know how to get them!   .....Hat


thats a pretty fishh...i like his red brother better but that is still a nice looking drum


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

I know that at least one has been caught at chincoteague - a pic is on Capt Steve's website.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Bev from Harbor Tackle did write of at least one drum caught, an excerpt from the April 28th report:

"_Black drum have started to show up in the Assateague surf. Blues and stripers are still at the beach. Along with the blues and stripers are of course skates. Everyone’s favorite.
_

So, maybe has been independently erified, but seems a tad early. Let ya'll know next week!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

deleted.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Black drum are good on the table, nice firm white meat, however they sort of have a pork taste to me and the later in the season you catch them the better chance of having worms, but you just cut them out. I have seen many people start cleaning them and see worms and toss them out at Cape Charles. A real crime. The last one I caught weighed in at 72 lbs and was several years ago, but it came at the end of May and it didn't have a single worm!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Deleted, friends are friends, and one gesture does deserve another!

It's all good Talapia, 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, prefer eating the smaller ones, and with them rarely a worm problem, but then I also think the stripers in the 30" - 36" also taste better.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Shaggy, PM sent.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Talapia,  

all's good

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

One of the drummies caught last week before the blow...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've eaten smaller ones and they're quite tasty. Only ever had the bigger ones on the grill, though.


----------



## Yakmike (May 16, 2006)

*Cape Chas?*

I am headed to the Cape Charles area on the 18th of this month and have never fished this spot. Anyone have any local wisdom on some of the better spots? Will be fishing out of a yak. 
Hearing the stories of the Black Drum sound interesting.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, this is an old thread coming back from the dead.

The black drum run on Cape Charles is over. It's a late spring/early summer thing. They've already spawned and are now scattered through the Chesapeake for the summer feed.

I'd head a little north of Cape Charles and get back on the grass flats on the bay to fish for specks.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Do any of you eat black drum. I have never caught one nor ate one. All I hear is that their tails are full of worms (when they are big) Anyone have real experience with eating them?


The big ones caught down here in NE Florida are so nasty looking I'm not sure I'd want to touch one, more less eat it. I've heard the worm story from several sources here too....


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I must say that the black drum I caught over the years were very tasty and I even had one that went 72 lbs and didn't have a single worm! Very unusual not to have worms at that size. I have seen entire drum in the dumpster at Cape Charles as people cleaning them noticed the worms and stopped what they were doing and just pitched them. A real waste. I think they are excellent table fare myself, but I would take a smaler fish over a larger one to eat any day.


----------

